# Song Ideas to Welcome Back Director



## OpeGirl (Nov 28, 2015)

I sing for a local opera company. Our beloved director has been absent from the company for several years and she is finally returning. The chorus would like to sing a song to welcome her back but we're completely drawing a blank on the appropriate song choice. All help is appreciated. We really want to make her feel welcomed.

Thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Here you go :tiphat:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

How about "Gloire a Didon" from _Les Troyens?_


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I know you're thinking opera but what's really so terrible about the appropriate show tune "Hello _______"? (It's so nice to have you back where you belong).


----------



## OpeGirl (Nov 28, 2015)

*Love this idea*



nina foresti said:


> I know you're thinking opera but what's really so terrible about the appropriate show tune "Hello _______"? (It's so nice to have you back where you belong).


This is a great idea!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

"Ritorna Vincitor" from Aida. You just need one awesome soprano with the orchestra.

Here's one:


----------

